# Blue fishing Point Ples Beach Area



## loucar1 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi all, any news on the blue fishing around pp beach area?


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

They had blues in the Shark River Inlet this morning around nine am... bout three pounders... in and out all up and down .... just a matter of right place right time...salt


----------

